# Need Ideas



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

We need some ideas on what to put in our enclosure. It's currently home to Slink, our blue-tongue, after the loss of Maggie, but that is a real waste of the vertical space 

We're likely to go with frillies again, but haven't committed at this stage - we're looking for a lizard(s) that will use the enclosure space effectively, so it needs to be something that likes to climb.

The enclosure is 1.8m long, .75m wide and 1.2m high. 




We live in the tropics, so cold weather species will not be suitable. 

Ideas?


----------



## saximus (Nov 21, 2012)

Small monitors?


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 21, 2012)

Get a baby Lacey.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lacies will out grow that enclosure in a heartbeat plus i think Stevo2 is looking for something that can live in there permanently? i agree with sax, small monitors like spotted tree monitors or black headed monitors would be ideal if thats what ur looking for.


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Lacies will out grow that enclosure in a heartbeat plus i think Stevo2 is looking for something that can live in there permantly? i agree with sax, small monitors like spotted tree monitors or black headed monitors would be ideal if thats what ur looking for.



Yep, something I dont have to go and buy another house to keep when they 'grow up'


----------



## RedFox (Nov 21, 2012)

What about Boyd's forest dragon? They're a tropical lizard that loves to climb.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 21, 2012)

Scalaris are stunners (pellewensis, the kuranda form), tristis orientalis, or why not a colony of Gillens? You'll find monitors(varanus) more active than most other lizards, although handling is best kept to a minimum.


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

RedFox said:


> What about Boyd's forest dragon? They're a tropical lizard that loves to climb.



I'm a bit concerned about the enclosures ability to cope with a high humidity/constant misting that these guys need??

- - - Updated - - -

Any enclosure photo examples of scalaris or orientalis? Would the enclosure be large enough for a couple?


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 21, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Lacies will out grow that enclosure in a heartbeat plus i think Stevo2 is looking for something that can live in there permanently? i agree with sax, small monitors like spotted tree monitors or black headed monitors would be ideal if thats what ur looking for.


A heartbeat is maybe a few seconds, a baby varanus could live in that for atleast a year.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 21, 2012)

I would also go with some smaller monitors, Steve. Throw a bunch of _V. gilleni_ in there.



Monitors_R_Us said:


> A heartbeat is maybe a few seconds, a baby *varanus* could live in that for atleast a year.



I think you mean _varius_...


----------



## saximus (Nov 21, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> A heartbeat is maybe a few seconds, a baby varanus could live in that for atleast a year.


A year isn't its entire life, which is what the OP wants. Your suggestion was a poor one. Just let it go.

Stevo, this is a pic of the setup I currently use for my baby Lacey but it housed a pair of young tristis up until I sold them. It's 120x30x45. They used to love running up and down the tree branch


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Roided up beardies would be sweet in that one!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 21, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Any enclosure photo examples of scalaris or orientalis? Would the enclosure be large enough for a couple?



Easy as! Here's a similar size for Gillens and one for a young Lacie (only temp, though). You could easily keepany of the small/medium monitors in a similar set up IMO for the duration of their lives..

- - - Updated - - -



Stevo2 said:


> Any enclosure photo examples of scalaris or orientalis? Would the enclosure be large enough for a couple?



Easy as! Here's a similar size for Gillens and one for a young Lacie (only temp, though). You could easily keepany of the small/medium monitors in a similar set up IMO for the duration of their lives..


----------



## saintanger (Nov 21, 2012)

angel headed dragons or mountain dragon.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 21, 2012)

What about an Eastern Water Dragon?


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> angel headed dragons or mountain dragon.



I don't think they'd cope with the temps up here? The current ambient temp in the enclosure, without any lights on, is 30deg C...


----------



## saintanger (Nov 21, 2012)

then get central beardies


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 21, 2012)

Spencers or sandies would be good...


----------



## Herp_Hunter (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in the tropics too and have 2 beardies, they do fine in their outdoor enclosures, so if its Beardies you want, get some! (the area {centeral, eastern, western, etc} dosent really matter).


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> then get central beardies





Herp_Hunter said:


> I live in the tropics too and have 2 beardies, they do fine in their outdoor enclosures, so if its Beardies you want, get some! (the area {centeral, eastern, western, etc} dosent really matter).



Beardies = terrestrial 

I'm after something that's arboreal and is going to climb and use the vertical space.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## saintanger (Nov 21, 2012)

my beardies especialy my younger ones climb on thick logs, branches ect

- - - Updated - - -

how about long-nosed water-dragon, central netted dragon, military dragon or ring-tailed dragon. they all can cope with warm temperatures.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 21, 2012)

If u could build a rocky outcrop type thing that takes up most of the vertical space (i wouldnt have a clue on how, im just suggesting ), u could also house other types of monitors like V. glauerti, V. glebopalma (if u can find one), possibly V. kingorum? etc would that be a good idea? if not i could also suggest V. bushi, V. caudolineatus. Dont know what species ur allowed to keep tho.
Im not sure on what dragon species are arboreal either so im sticking to monitor species lol.


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> If u could build a rocky outcrop type thing that takes up most of the vertical space (i wouldnt have a clue on how, im just suggesting ), u could also house other types of monitors like V. glauerti, V. glebopalma (if u can find one), possibly V. kingorum? etc would that be a good idea? if not i could also suggest V. bushi, V. caudolineatus. Dont know what species ur allowed to keep tho.
> Im not sure on what dragon species are arboreal either so im sticking to monitor species lol.



Everybody's ideas are under consideration  As for what species; I'm in QLD so can pretty much keep anything if I can find it legally... I'm tending towards the larger/longer of the species that might be suitable.

Researching some of the species already suggested I can see my next problem will be trying to find some that are available!!

- - - Updated - - -

Which of tristis or scalaris are less flighty/nervous in temperament?


----------

